# Powerhead Baffle



## JackFu (Jun 6, 2011)

I thought I'd show off my goofy powerhead setup. It's a Penguin 1140 powerhead running a Hydro Pro V sponge filter in my 55 gallon low tech tank. I got the setup without giving much though to the incredible output of the powerhead, and I quickly realized that I'd have to diffuse the flow. 

6 inches of 5/8" inner - 3/4" outer diameter tubing, the intake basket and sponge off an old HOB filter later, and I have this monstrosity. It's moving a lot of water without turning the tank into a wave pool, so mission accomplished, I guess.


----------



## Anostomas (Sep 3, 2011)

Is that all your using for filtration or is that just supplemental?


----------



## JackFu (Jun 6, 2011)

That's all the filtration it has. The powerhead is rated for 300/gph. I'm not sure what it's moving with the baffle, but it seems to be plenty. I'm running it with the venturi valve that it came with, and the sponge on the baffle is putting off a big cloud of micro-bubbles.


----------

